# Side by Side Picture



## Nikkor

This is probably a stupid question but how do you create one picture with two pictures in it. Like side by side.

Like this one.


----------



## Big Mike

In Photoshop, first create your new canvas.  It will let you specify the size that you want.
Then all you need to do, is open the images you want and their copy/paste them into the new canvas, or drag & drop them in.  They will become new layers on your blank canvas.  You can move them around, change their size, edit each one separately etc.


----------



## Nikkor

Oh my gosh. I can't believe I never thought of that. I'm such a Noob. Thank you Mike.


----------



## IgsEMT

> In Photoshop, first create your new canvas.  It will let you specify the size that you want.
> Then all you need to do, is open the images you want and their copy/paste them into the new canvas, or drag & drop them in. They will become new layers on your blank canvas. You can move them around, change their size, edit each one separately etc.


Another way to modify this is dragging one image onto another. Collage style


----------

